

Entrepreneurs are not overconfident (academic study) - emmett
http://www.overcomingbias.com/2008/12/entrepreneurs-are-not-overconfident.html

======
steveplace
It's hard to be modest when you truly are that awesome.

~~~
helveticaman
It's probably also bad to be modest when you are that awesome. I mean, think
about it; who tells people to be modest? Priests, parents and bosses? People
in a position of power? Kind of self-serving, no?

